# I'm so confused... :(



## ToxicAllure (Sep 11, 2006)

Alright so a couple months ago I started dieting and working out again, and everything was fine. I hit a few bumps the road with lack of motivation and family visits (which means eating out).

Throughout this *whole* time the scale in my house was broken and I was just too lazy to get a new one, until a few days ago.

So...I bring home my new scale...and I get on it....and it says I've _gained_ five pounds.

*HOWEVER*

I can see weightloss in my face, my jawline is becoming more defined, my collarbones are starting to poke back out and I've even noticed that my insanely annoying love handles are getting skinner.

AND

I even fit into these super cute jeans that I bought at wet seal that were a size and ahalf too small when I got them.

So...

Yeah...

I know muscle weighs more then fat, but c'mon...I've GAINED five frickin' pounds but I'm fitting into clothes that I couldn't fit in before.

Am I like...weird? lol.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 11, 2006)

A small secret: 5lbs of muscle wieghs the same as 5lbs of fat.


It sounds like you're doing fantastic BTW. Your body composition seems to be changing and you have wieght in more of the right places instead of in the wrong ones.

Plus if you're fitting into clothes that used to be too small, what's to be worried about? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2006)

Go get a 1 lb  bag of marshmallows, and a 1 lb steak, then put one on each thigh.
That's why you look the way you do but you've gained the way  you have.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Go get a 1 lb  bag of marshmallows, and a 1 lb steak, then put one on each thigh.
That's why you look the way you do but you've gained the way  you have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a great friggen visual!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 12, 2006)

Haha

Well I suppose its not totally a bad thing. I just thought it was weird....I guess.

I dunno.

But thanks y'all!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Go get a 1 lb  bag of marshmallows, and a 1 lb steak, then put one on each thigh.
That's why you look the way you do but you've gained the way  you have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! nice comparison!


----------

